# Almond Paste Recipe



## goldfinger (Nov 17, 2019)

Hello

It's almost Christmas time again..Going to make cookies using almond paste.

I need 8 ounces. Can someone please give me some idea on how to make 8 ounces using almonds? I have a large bag and want to try making my own rather than buying at the store.

Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2019)

It's fairly simple. While I've never made it, it's a matter of grinding blanched almonds with powdered sugar and egg white. Some folks add a dash of almond extract too.

You'll need a food processor. No doubt you can find a raft of recipes on line.


----------



## goldfinger (Nov 17, 2019)

Thanks. 

Is their any reason I can't use unblanched almonds?


----------



## msmofet (Nov 17, 2019)

goldfinger said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Is their any reason I can't use unblanched almonds?


 I would think Blanched will produce a white paste.
Unblanched will be brown from the almond skins.

Blanched



Unblanched


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 17, 2019)

I should think not only would the paste be brown but it might well have small bits of the skin.  I have a feeling the skins would not grind down very well to powder form.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 17, 2019)

The skin is also bitter.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2019)

It's not hard to do.    https://www.seriouseats.com/2018/06/how-to-blanch-almonds.html


----------



## Janet H (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks for posting this - it never occurred to me to make my own almond paste but I'm going to try it.  It's expensive to buy in a prepared block! 

I found a great tutorial here: https://www.daringgourmet.com/how-to-make-marzipan-almond-paste/ and a good explanation of the differences between almond paste and marzipan.


----------

